# Touren rund um Trier



## hondacivic235 (25. April 2004)

Hallo!

Wer hat Lust in der Umgebung Triers MTB zu fahren?

z.B. die Touren der Römischen Weinstrasse (Karte der Verbandsgemeinde mit ausgewiesenen Strecken) oder sonstige Ausflügen ins Gelände rund um 
Trier/Schweich/Mosel...etc.

Wer kennt sich aus?

Bei Interesse einfach bei mir per Email melden. mailto:[email protected]


----------



## kaspar (26. April 2004)

hallo,

wir bieten in Bekond am 09.05. unsere nächste offene mountainbikertour an. danach am 30.05. wieder bzw. jeweils der 2. und 4. sonntag im monat. es geht jeweils um 9.00 uhr am sportplatz in bekond los. die touren dauern zwischen 2,5 und 3 stunden. wir richten uns jeweils nach dem schwächsten in der gruppe und wählen auch dementsprechend die strecken in den moselbergen oder im nahen meulenwald auf und ausserhalb der ausgeschilderten strecken aus.
am 29.05. findet in bekond ausserdem der dritte lauf zum eifel-mosel-cup statt (wir freuen uns neben zuschauern auch über helfer) (siehe www.eifel-mosel-cup.de)

grüße
kaspar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hondacivic235 (28. April 2004)

ok! ist notiert.

am 9.5. werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen, da ich beim cross duathlon in trier mitfahre...aber am 30 bestimmt.

also...auf bald!

gruß, honda


----------



## mtb-schweich (13. September 2006)

Hallo,

neues Forum für Biker aus Trier und Umgebung....

www.mtbschweich.kostenloses-forum.tk

einfach und schnell zu Ausfahrten verabreden...

wir freuen uns auf jeden Besuch


----------

